# I was just wondering... can chickens fly?



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

I have seen a few video's on youtube about peoples hens flying! Mine can sort of flutter fly even with one wing clipped but some peoples hens can properly fly across their half acre garden! If you know any more whag breeds can fly? Just wondering


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

They don't actually fly like birds but they can flap their wings and kind of go a couple feet. But silkies can't fly. And bantam breeds can "fly" alittle better than large fowl. And some smaller breeds like game chickens can roost on the lower branches of trees.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The smaller the bird, the better they can fly. Heavy bodied chicken breeds really can't fly, get a more sleek bodied bird like a leghorn and they can really get some height going.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

But silkies don't fly right? Or are my silkies just special lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, Silkies can't fly. Their feather structure assures us the will remain on the ground for the most part.

My ten year old roo did a flap jump deal that would get him up four feet.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

My EEs can get some decent air.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

When my Jerseys were pullets, they all cleared a 6 foot fence. I don't think they can do distance tho.


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks guys... just curious


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I could always coax my Hamburgs off the roof with scratch very easily in order to trim back their wing feathers. Trimming back one wing doesnt work.


----------

